# Schönste Politikerin?



## betzdorf (26 Sep. 2010)

Wer ist die schönste (deutschprachige - sonstige hübsche mir leider nicht bekannt) Politikerin?


----------



## Nessuno (27 Sep. 2010)

Sarah Wagenknecht!


----------



## Buterfly (27 Sep. 2010)

Julia Bonk, Katrina Döhrn, Silvana Koch-Mehrin, Agnes Krumwiede

Hier gibt's übrigens schon nen Thread dazu


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (27 Sep. 2010)

*Na unsere süße Angie * rofl3



​


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (27 Sep. 2010)

RuhrpottNobby schrieb:


> *Na unsere süße Angie * rofl3
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Jeanette neben Angie ist wie eine Rose neben einem Blumenkohl


----------



## krawutz (27 Sep. 2010)

Jedenfalls wird der Sieg schwerer als bei einer Umfrage nach der klügsten Politikerin.


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2010)

Ja, wie gesagt, Schönheit ist relativ


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Sep. 2010)

Mir gefällt die Katharina Reiche von der CDU sehr gut!


----------



## begoodtonite (27 Sep. 2010)

Andrea Nahles würde ich gern mal schön...


----------



## eibersberger (27 Sep. 2010)

agnes krumwiede.


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Meine Faforitin ist Ursula von der Leyen!


----------



## Punisher (24 Jan. 2011)

Andrea Nahles


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Jan. 2011)

Die geilste Politikerin ist Kristina Schröder. Sie ist einfach ein traumhaft
süßes Weib mit einer tollen Ausstrahlung.


----------



## dionys58 (27 März 2011)

Sahra Wagenknecht


----------



## standuhr (27 März 2011)

Angela Merkel:drip:


----------



## maggi77 (29 März 2011)

Dolly Buster


----------



## collins (5 Mai 2011)

Katja Kipping (knapp vor Guido Westerwelle)


----------



## bojo78 (8 Jan. 2012)

Ilse Aigner


----------



## Syclone (14 Jan. 2012)

Julia Timoschenko!


----------



## MetalFan (15 Jan. 2012)

Manuela Schwesig


----------



## Freibier (25 Jan. 2012)

Agnes Krumwiede &
Kristina Schröder


da ich extreme Dummheit häßlich finde, hat Silvana Koch-Mehrin keine chache


----------



## Freibier (25 Jan. 2012)

Als Berlusconi noch da war waren die italienischen Politikerin alle halb nackt


----------



## Little_Lady (25 Jan. 2012)

Angela Merkel


----------



## LBJ23 (30 Jan. 2012)

Ich finde Kristina Schröder irgendwie sexy.


----------



## morph (8 Feb. 2012)

Andrea Ypsilanti natürlich!


----------



## trommler (16 Aug. 2012)

Ohne Zweifel, Ursula von der Leyen. Sie ist nicht nur die hübscheste, sondern auch die geilste Politikerin.


----------



## Lenafan98 (20 Aug. 2012)

Für mich Kristina Schröder und Marina Weisband beide süss und sehr sexy


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Kristina Schröder


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

finde die aigner ganz attraktiv


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

oder die müntefering


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Gabriele Pauli


----------



## kohlwurst (6 Okt. 2012)

Marina Weisband


----------



## babyfacekiller (7 Okt. 2012)

ich glaub schön u politikerin is ein widerspruch in sich


----------



## Don76 (8 Okt. 2012)

babyfacekiller schrieb:


> ich glaub schön u politikerin is ein widerspruch in sich



Genau meine Meinung. :thumbup:


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

Kristina Schröder.


----------



## Guschtl (6 Nov. 2012)

Marina Weisband 

Ganz schlimm sind die Damen, die meinen ein Doppelname ist irgendwie "cool": Ursula Engelen-Kefer, Silvana Koch-Mehrin, Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, Herta Däubler-Gmelin, Heidemarie Wieczorek-Zeul........


----------



## adiga (6 Nov. 2012)

doppel namen sind schlimm aber es gibt kaum schone Politikerin


----------



## zool (7 Nov. 2012)

Julia Bonk, Silvana Koch Mehrin, Nicole Maisch, Sahra Wagenknecht und Sabine Bätzing sind auch hübsch


----------



## black112 (18 Nov. 2012)

Silvana Koch Mehrin


----------



## Vespasian (18 Nov. 2012)

Meine Favoritinnen:


Ilse Aigner 

 und Julia Klöckner


----------



## f1worldchampion (22 Dez. 2012)

Silvana Koch-Mehrin


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Klöckner


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Klöckner


----------

